# York, PA TCA Oct. Show



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,

New to the model train hobby and I was wondering what the York, PA show coming up in a few months is like? Is it worth going just to see even if you aren't anticipating buying a whole lot? Wondering if it is worth it for me to join and go this year or just wait to join next year and go. Once you pay the $50 to join what does it normally cost to get into the show?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Go just to see whats out there. Ive never been but its the train show to go to. They will have clubs running trains, and you'll see everything from old pre war stuff to newer computer controlled stuff. Even if you.dont buy, if you.live close, take a ride. Just leave the credit cards at home!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

If you like O Gauge or Standard Gauge I would say do not miss it for anything!
If you are into HO or N or Z I would say pass.
I believe it is $12 if you pre-register (Which you want to do)
I go every April and October and as it approaches, the best way I can compare the feeling is like when you were a kid and Christmas was approaching.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As stated, probably 70-80% will be O-gauge. It's the biggest show I've ever seen, and runs for days. They take over the entire York Fairgrounds, there are 8 or 9 large buildings full of trains. If you are a bargain hunter, get there before the "official" show starts and check out the bandit meets in the parking lots of the various hotels, a lot of stuff is bought and sold in the first couple of days before the show.

If you get to York, stop by the Henning's booth in the Orange Hall, I'll be there part of the time answering upgrade questions for TMCC and PS/2.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

All I'm interested in is O Gauge so sounds like I should probably go. Going to be tough to get 2 days off work so it may just be for Friday. Doesn't sound like it's worth it to drive down just for Sat. My local shop told me it's the "Super Bowl" of train shows. Apparently they have a pretty big booth set up there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Friday is the day if you can only do one day. Get an early start and get there by 9:00 when the halls open. You'll have very tired feet before the day is done, and I can assure you that you won't see it all!

Thursday the halls open at noon, and Saturday they normally are packing up by mid-morning.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (Jul 23, 2014)

Good advice. I'm probably only going to be able to do 1 day and it's only like a 2 hr drive for me so I'll probably take that Fri off and head down for the opening.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the best plan for a one day trip. Stop by the Henning's booth in the Orange hall, I'll be there at times answering TMCC and DCS upgrade questions. Hopefully, I'll be selling some of my Super-Chuffer boards too.


----------



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope to see you there John. My wife Jude and I will be there in our Class "C" motorhome
and we are really looking forward to the show. Hope to have a really good time. If anyone else is planning on going and needs to make advance arrangements ref: RV or motorhome parking, hookups etc. let me know and I will supply contact info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm coming up with a demo on rollers for the Super-Chuffer, so we can actually show folks the features first hand. I'm packing lots of smoke fluid!


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, sounds like a good time. I never heard of this show before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're right around the corner, you should check it out.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, it's about 2 hours away. And I will be off of work that Thursday. I never knew about this!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Come on down, I'll be in the Orange hall early at the Henning's Booth. Doors open at 12:00 on Thursday, and 9:00 on Friday to all the halls.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

So everything won't be open on Thursday?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wondering if it is worth it for me to join and go this year or just wait to join next year and go. Once you pay the $50 to join what does it normally cost to get into the show?
> 
> ...



I guess you are not going to get an answer for this, I been waiting for a reply too.
What do you get for the $50 bucks?

Just bragging rights? I am a TCA member?

I tried going on their site and finding an answer but came up with zilch. Nothing.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, I checked too. It's a bit confusing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you don't know how to use Google Ed.

First hit when I entered *York Train Show*.

Eastern Division TCA York Train Meet

The York FAQ is always a useful stop, and your questions are answered there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> I guess you are not going to get an answer for this, I been waiting for a reply too.
> What do you get for the $50 bucks?
> 
> Just bragging rights? I am a TCA member?
> ...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe you don't know how to use Google Ed.
> 
> First hit when I entered *York Train Show*.
> 
> ...


Do you read?..........anything?
Instead of implying I don't know how to Google, why don't you just answer the question? Maybe it is because you don't know?
They are pretty basic, simple questions.
It is OK John, if you don't know don't be afraid to admit it. No one but maybe Jack will hold it against you.
One can't know everything....right?

We all went on the site and it did not answer any of the pertinent questions.

FAQ doesn't answer diddly hit.

What do you get for the $50 bucks????
Do you have to pay to get in after you shell out the $50??????

I will add one, Do you pay $50 every year for the bragging rights?




I think the $50 bucks really is just for bragging rights.
I am a member of TCA, been a member for blah blah years.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

I may go down on Friday. I rather get there early.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, are you reading impaired? The $50 is for the TCA annual membership. Since you need to be a member to go to the show, that's what the $50 is for. Entry to the show is $12 advance reservation, and $20 at the door.

I pay the $50 so I can go to the York show, I have no idea why you pay it.

The reason that the York pages don't mention the $50 is that is paid to the National organization for membership, it has nothing to do with the Eastern Division York show.

As for the FAQ not answering your questions, one of the FAQ entries has a link to the York Meet Notice which has lots of details and contact phone and email addresses.

If you actually bothered to actually read some of the FAQ entries, you'd have come up with the answers you seek. Of course, it's much easier to be a jerk and post obnoxious posts here, right?


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't mean to sound ignorant and I don't care how much it is to get in. But I can just go down and register and pay to get in? Or do I have to do all of that before hand?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem. You can do it all at the show. If you're not a TCA member, you can go once as a guest, I'm sure many folks would sign you in as their guest if you ask. I'm pretty sure you can join the TCA there as well, though I've never had occasion to try that.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, ok. Great! Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, are you reading impaired? The $50 is for the TCA annual membership. Since you need to be a member to go to the show, that's what the $50 is for. Entry to the show is $12 advance reservation, and $20 at the door.
> 
> I pay the $50 so I can go to the York show, I have no idea why you pay it.
> 
> ...


Why the heck didn't you just say what you finally did in the first place? 

Someone asked way back in the beginning of August, Once you pay the $50 to join what does it normally cost to get into the show?
I said (A MONTH AND A HALF LATER), I guess you are not going to get an answer for this, I been waiting for a reply too.
What do you get for the $50 bucks?
Then someone said, Yeah, I checked too. It's a bit confusing.

You could have clarified with the answer you just posted instead of telling all to go and find it on their site. I should have sat there for an hour and look for the answer but I didn't have the time.

"jerk and post obnoxious posts here"?Right, Go read some of your posts.:goofball:

If you answered in the first place I wouldn't have had to post anything. 
As you see the thread was started on 08-04-2014 and the question originally asked just sat there till 09-28-2014 when I posted.
Around a month and a half it just sat there.:dunno:

My post served it's purpose...........it finally got an answer.
Thanks so much for taking time from your very busy, hectic schedule and helping out here.:smokin:


----------

